# I need your advice for the offer i received !!



## mazenlife (Apr 28, 2014)

Dears

I`ve received an offer for a job in Abu Dhabi as follows :

Basic salary : 12,000 AED / month 
Transportation allwonace : 1,800 AED / month 
Housing : 70,0000 AED / year 
Kids education allowance ; 20,000 AED / child / year
Medical insurance for me & family,
Annual flight tickets for me & family.
Relocation allowance from my country to Abu Dhabi.

I`m married and i have two boys ( one in school + one still a baby ) 
So please advise me whether to accept this offer or not


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

mazenlife said:


> Dears
> 
> I`ve received an offer for a job in Abu Dhabi as follows :
> 
> ...


You have not said what job you have been offered so it is not easy to say wether the basic is good or not.
The travel would be swallowed up by car hire fees, but is ok.
The housing looks a bit low, its not to say you could not find some where for that price but for a two bed place it is low and you probably need a two bed minimum.
Difficult on the School fees again but it also seems on the low side, have you looked for a suitable school on the internet? Fees are normally quoted.


----------



## Hobnob (Mar 29, 2014)

Agree, the housing allowance is quite low, rents keep going up
Also 20k for school fees will most likely mean you will have to top up with your own money. Below might help give you an idea of prices, although I don't think it is quite up to date

Edit - can't post a link. Google "cost of schools in Abu Dhabi" and it will give you a link to Abu Dhabi woman's list of schools which is very useful


----------

